# Northeast Houston CCA



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

Northeast Houstons CCA general members meeting Tuesday Feb 17 @ 6:30. It will be at Cedar Landing on lake Houston. Guest speaker will be Capt. Dickie Colburn. We look forward to seeing you there. Rsvp to new chapter president Brandon Jones 281-802-1600 !


----------

